# Tissot Seastar 660



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just wondered opinions of this diver , I have a chance to get a used one . Thxs


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hi Sturner



sturner333 said:


> Just wondered opinions of this diver , I have a chance to get a used one . Thxs


The Seastar 660 came in automatic, quartz and chronograph models - and in a range of colours.

I have the Seastar 660 yellow-faced, quartz chronograph (model T19.1.485.71) and have been very happy with it. I guess the big feature of this watch at the time of release was the fact that not only did it have a screw down crown, but it also had screw down chronograph pushers.

Brand new, the watch was rated to 200m/660ft but if you are picking up a used one, it would probably be best to get it serviced before trying to take it to any great depth.

I really like the chunky uni-directional bezel and it is still pretty stiff to click around each minute (compared to other bezels - like the PRS200).

If you do go with it, it would be great to see some pics on here.


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

What was the original price?


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hey there Sturner,



sturner333 said:


> What was the original price?


I'm sorry I don't know the 2003 retail price. I understand they were quite a feature of the Tissot range when the came out, and that they may have attracted a premium price - but I don't know how that would convert these days.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't recall the Seastar 660 being offered as an automatic. I always thought it was quartz only. It shared the same design as the Seastar 1000 (which was auto only) but I believe the case size was slightly smaller. At the time of first release, street prices on the Seastar 1000 auto were under $400 so the price of the non-chrono 660 was probably sub $300.

All the above is from memory so it may not be completely accurate.


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hi Lee



leewmeister said:


> I don't recall the Seastar 660 being offered as an automatic. I always thought it was quartz only.


You are absolutely right - the automatics I was thinking of were actually the early Seastar 1000.

The Seastar 660 came as the quartz models:
* T19.1.481.32 Silver face, Silver bezel on Stainless steel bracelet
* T19.1.481.42 Dark Blue face, Dark blue bezel on Stainless steel bracelet
* T19.1.483.41 Bahama Blue?, Silver bezel on Stainless steel bracelet
* T19.1.491.52 Black face, Black bezel on Rubber strap

And the Seastar 660 quartz three register chronograph models:
* T19.1.485.31 Silver face Chrono, Silver bezel on Stainless steel bracelet
* T19.1.485.41 Dark Blue face Chrono, Dark blue bezel on Stainless steel bracelet
* T19.1.485.71 Yellow face Chrono, Black bezel on Stainless steel bracelet
* T19.1.485.91 Bahama Blue Chrono, Silver bezel on Stainless steel bracelet
* T19.1.495.51 Black face Chrono, Black bezel on Rubber strap
* T19.1.495.61 Orange face Chrono, Black bezel on Rubber strap


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe we can revive this thread? It would be awesome if we could pull together photos of all the models.

As mentioned above, here is the "T19.1.481.32 Silver face, Silver bezel on Stainless steel bracelet" version:


















I really love mine and am now always on the lookout for more to buy. In the meantime, more photos from WUS folks would be great.

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice watch Jamie. I could be tempted by one of those myself!


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm a great Tissot fan and may consider one of these chunky models as big, chunky watches are what I like ...

Is the Seastar range still in production? It would be nice to see the various options in pics here. Thanx.


----------



## Davidgt (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys , hope all is well ! 
I have an OEM blue bezel new spare tissot parts that I got for a 660 , I have a 1000 and ordered the wrong one ! PM if your interested in an nice blue OEM out of production spare  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

zaxsingh said:


> I'm a great Tissot fan and may consider one of these chunky models as big, chunky watches are what I like ...
> 
> Is the Seastar range still in production? It would be nice to see the various options in pics here. Thanx.


The range is still in production. I've seen them on Jomashop, etc. However, the style has been updated a bit. (I would add photos, but I don't own any.)


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

What do you think of this being offered on ebay ... thinking of picking it up. Seller has box but no tag, new old stock owned by collector. I like it. Asking 329 GBP. Too much given age and fact 1000 is out?


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

Is this style originally a Rolex style? I see so many watches that look like this.


----------



## MartinM (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Tissot Seastar 660 - 2003 versions*

The Tissot Seastar collection has been updated a number of times. It first came out in 2003 and has then been updated in 2005, 2011, 2012 and 2014

These images are of the 2003 models.


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

sturner333 said:


> Just wondered opinions of this diver , I have a chance to get a used one . Thxs


I think it looks cheap. There are other options. Other brands that look much better.

Citizen has much nicer diver watches.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

Lelocle said:


> I think it looks cheap. There are other options. Other brands that look much better.
> 
> Citizen has much nicer diver watches.


Absolutely brilliant!!

However, I'm a bit slow, so I was hoping you would elaborate on a few points before I make the same mistake as the OP.

For instance: How exactly does it look "cheap"?

Other brands that look better? Fine, but you only mention Citizen - are there ANY others?

How are Citizen diver watches "much nicer"? Features? Dollar value? Resale" Depth Rating? Style?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I found this same watch on eBay. It's described as in New condition and unworn, but it appears to have damage and scratches to the bezel between 12 and 2 o'clock. The asking price is more than you state also. I'm not sure it's worth that much.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

imagwai said:


> I found this same watch on eBay. It's described as in New condition and unworn, but it appears to have damage and scratches to the bezel between 12 and 2 o'clock. The asking price is more than you state also. I'm not sure it's worth that much.


Yea, there were two .. this one is in GBP; I spoke to the dude who owns it and is really a reluctant seller. Figures if he doesn't get his ask, he'll keep it.

Steve's watch: Tissot 660 Seamaster Swiss Watch Collectors Boxed Papers NEW | eBay

The other one that was listed did say it was used. Steve's was new w/box but no tag, sized but not worn.

(And if you like bikes do check out his business - road tours along the Silk Road through China and Laos MotoExplorers - UK to China Motorcycle Adventures )


----------



## Thethirdrowe (Feb 16, 2015)

The 660 always reminded my of Invicta watches (which look ridiculous). Too much bezel with a tiny little face. All of that material for a watch that has a depth rating comparable to my PRC 200 Automatic dress watch. 

The Seastar 1000 Auto Chrono is a whole other story...


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thethirdrowe said:


> The 660 always reminded my of Invicta watches (which look ridiculous). Too much bezel with a tiny little face. All of that material for a watch that has a depth rating comparable to my PRC 200 Automatic dress watch.
> 
> The Seastar 1000 Auto Chrono is a whole other story...


You must be referring to a 1000 chrono of a different model year because the 660 and the 1000 (no chrono option that I've seen) that have been discussed have the same bezel:dial ratio.










(stocks from Martin above)

EDIT: Found a 660 chrono from nko1a and still the same story...


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice watch the 660, almost bought one a few weeks back. Can I ask what size the actual face is as it looks dominated by the bezel and therefore might have a tiny face which is no good for my eyesight, which stopped me slapping my cash down? Can someone measure it and report back as we all know large pretty pictures don't make a watch?


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

Parkgate said:


> Can someone measure it and report back as we all know large pretty pictures don't make a watch?












It seems to be about 28.5mm measuring the dial opening on top of the crystal. It really isn't that small. Here is mine next to my CWC G10 and they're known for their legibility.


----------



## rmandelbaum (May 9, 2015)

I just grabbed one in a pawnshop in good condition, need a good cleaning. I figure 30 bucks was a decent deal


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

You can hardly go wrong for thirty bucks. Post up some pics.


----------



## Martin09 (Apr 4, 2015)

The estimate price of Tissot Seastar 660 is 300 USD so ask your seller clearly about this issue before buying this product.


----------



## Davidgt (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey I have an Oem blue bezel for a 660 , let me know if you might be interested in modding yours ?!  
Great find ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigga4040 (Jan 9, 2015)

my black face with original Tissot replacement stainless steel bracelet...will be selling it on the forum soon.


----------



## Gasturbine (Dec 20, 2012)

Its my daily wearer. I actually got it here about 3-4 years ago. I get compliments on it all the time. Mine is electric with the screw down crown.

I want to add...I work at a desk/computer all day, and my watches take a beating around the clasp and top band nearest to the clasp, and this band shows virtually no wear. The band is the hardest stainless Ive ever worn.


----------

